# Before soaking and after



## Jt93420 (Jun 19, 2016)

When I first adopted Herkimer, a baby DT, I posted his pic and several members suggested that he looked very dry and would benefit from soaking several times a week if not daily. I appreciated the feedback and immediately began a soaking regiment. It has been several weeks now and I feel like he is beginning to look much better but I see him daily so I would appreciate any feedback.....does he look more hydrated than before? Does he look normal like a DT his age should look? ANY useful feedback is appreciated greatly!!! Thanks in advance.


The day I got him. No soaks yet.


Day 1 again.


Yesterday. Nearly 1.5 months later.

Today.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jun 19, 2016)

Definitely looking better, keep up the good work.


----------



## Rue (Jun 19, 2016)

I think he looks better too.


----------



## Tom (Jun 19, 2016)

Whoa. The new growth looks MUCH better. What a turn around. Your new routine definitely agrees with this baby. He/She looks fantastic now.


----------



## Lemonade (Jun 19, 2016)

He looks awesome! Happy and healthy.


----------



## Gillian M (Jun 20, 2016)

He's looking great!


----------



## Speedy-1 (Jun 21, 2016)

*You can sure see where the "growth area" between the scutes has leveled out . Quite an improvement ! Nice job ! *


----------



## keithsf (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't run over your good looking tortoise with that car though!


----------



## ascott (Jun 22, 2016)

Jt93420 said:


> When I first adopted Herkimer, a baby DT, I posted his pic and several members suggested that he looked very dry and would benefit from soaking several times a week if not daily. I appreciated the feedback and immediately began a soaking regiment. It has been several weeks now and I feel like he is beginning to look much better but I see him daily so I would appreciate any feedback.....does he look more hydrated than before? Does he look normal like a DT his age should look? ANY useful feedback is appreciated greatly!!! Thanks in advance.
> View attachment 177664
> 
> The day I got him. No soaks yet.
> ...



I especially enjoyed pic 3, that muscle growth around the jaw along the side up to the top of the head is perfect....that is a sign of a hydrated tortoise and one that is eating well, those muscles are a great indication of health, especially for this species....the shell looked good from the start and still does....the food, soaking, sunshine and so important exercise ...along with your oogling is supporting the tortoise nicely....good stuff...


----------

